# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Pregnyl by Organon 5000 IU

## living2die

Made by the Turkish wing of Organon in Istanbul. Anyone used this particular manufacturer of HCG ? Best HCG out there IMO. Anyone here that can read the state recognized language of Turkey, can you verify the box and ampule writing as legitimacy of Turkish?

----------


## xavier_888888

I used turkish Pregnyl before but it came in powder and the water solution. Yours are both liquid not sure bro.

----------


## jf24

fake

----------


## jf24

100% sure

----------


## living2die

an explanation would be helpful. also, please note that both solutions aren't liquids, as the above poster mentioned. the hcg cake in the ampule with the yellow scored top actually shifted around during transportation, so it doesnt appear at the bottom of the amp, which is expected. 

only pharmeceutical companies on the cutting edge are able to condense their freeze dried hcg into "cakes." it isnt as simple as it sounds. 

also, this particular batch, all from the same supplier, was verified as legit a few days ago, as it passed a home pregnancy test with flying colors. 






> 100% sure

----------


## romo6

Well then your good to go.

----------


## living2die

thanks romo. it just bothers me when people pretend that they know what they are talking about, posing as experts, when in reality they know next to nothing and probably have never seen an amp in their life. im not calling anyone out, just speaking my mind...




> Well then your good to go.

----------


## jf24

ya if its powder your ok

----------


## xavier_888888

I looked closely you are right. Then its good bro. Good luck.

----------

